# [SOLVED] PSU fan not spinning



## Jooo

I noticed today that the PSU fan is not spinning in one of my computers.

The PSU itself is working fine and I used the PSU for about a hour, when I realized that it was very hot.

Is it just a little problem that can be fixed easily - like just changing the fan, or could there be some broken circuit?


----------



## MPR

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

PSUs may have constantly-on fans or power-usage and/or heat-controlled fans. A non-working fan could be something as simple as collected dust catching a fan blade, to a lose connection, to malfunctioning control circuitry. 

Unless you have been trained in electronics and power supply maintenance and can perform safety procedures such as the proper discharging of capacitors, I'd strongly suggest never opening the case of a PSU. About the only thing I would suggest for most computer users would be to blow dust out of the unit.

Good power supplies have long warranties; for instance, the AX850 in my system is warranted longer than any other component at 7 years. Conversely, cheap OEM supplies usually come with a 1-year warranty at best. If yours is under warranty contact the manufacturer, if not I'd suggest replacing the power supply.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

what he said ^

You would be better of just replacing it if you clean out the dust and find the fan still wont work.


----------



## Jooo

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

It's an older computer, the PSU is a Pomi SS-250PS which is a Seasonic unit if I've understood right?

I'm actually studying electronics, so I have plenty of tools and knowledge.
I know how capacitors work and how I can discharge them.

If the fan is broken, I will probably just swap it. I have plenty of 80mm fans lying around.

If there's a broken circuit, I will probably solder the fan taking power from 12v molex, ofcourse it would be spinning 100% all the time, but better than nothing. Right?


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

are you sure thats the model number. Only info I can find with that is not an atx computer psu?

Please be very careful if you attempt to fix it yourself.

studying electronics and being an electronic engineer is totally different.

power supplies die even good makes.


----------



## Jooo

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

Pomi was an small Finnish computer company which went bankcrupt few years ago.
But if you google only the model SS-250PS you will find that it is a Seasonic psu.

Well I have recapped many PSU's and motherboards, I am quite sure I can solder the fan cables to take power from molex


----------



## MPR

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

Those capacitors you replaced on a motherboard are low-voltage capacitors. High-voltage capacitors used in switching power supplies are an entirely different story.

Be _very _careful around used, and possibly charged, high-voltage capacitors. In electronics school a guy was tossing around a used high-voltage, high capacitance capacitor. I told him to be careful with it, which he ignored. I then took it away from him and pressed the contacts against a metal chair -- it welded itself nicely to the chair.

If you don't believe me look at this video:

100,000


----------



## Tyree

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

Any PSU that old should be replaced.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

@Jooo: Assuming you have more active brain cells than the moron in MPR's video, go ahead and swap out the fan.

@MPR: Someone needs to have his toys taken away from him. You can also weld with a car battery if you're crazy enough to try it.


----------



## Jooo

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

Ofcourse I know the difference between high voltage caps and low voltage caps.
I'm not braindead either...

Anyway, I've soldered the fan to take it's power from the molex connector, and it is now working perfectly fine. And has been working for a week.

Thanks for your responds and opinions.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: PSU fan not spinning*

Glad you resolved your problem and best of luck.


----------

